# Neil hill - y3t - any one bought the ebook or tried it?



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

Neil "yoda" hills Y3T training

Has any one tried Neil's Y3T style training program? If so what did you think of it?

Neil hill is flex Lewis and James llewelins couch if you've never heard of him, I was gonna buy the program book but he has a new one out soon so gonna hang on for that one.I signed up to his free email thing, he sends you out training advise everyday , and he has sent me a few y3t workouts, looks very interesting

this is what he sent me...

Yt3 works over a 3 week cycle, here's how it is broken down

Week 1 - 6-10 reps per set, usually 12-16 working sets per body part

The point of week 1 is to induce myofibrillar hypertrophy (did you know there are two forms of muscular hypertrophy?), stimulate high threshold motor units and target fast twitch muscle fibres.

Week 2 - reps per set, usually 8-12 working sets per body part

The point of week 2 is to induce sarcoplasmic hypertrophy (there's the other form!!) and target slow and fast twitch muscle fibre populations!

Week 3 - 20-80 per set, usually 3-6 working sets per body part

The point of week 3 is to train with extreme intensity. Every muscle fibre will be hit, especially slow twitch muscle fibres and the CNS will be put under great stress. Major blood flow into the working muscle is also a key component of week 3.

There are many more reasons why Y3T is structured like this, injury prevention been a key one because whilst working with higher reps the muscle is taxed significantly yet the connective tissues are not. At least not to the same extent of lifting with low reps every week.

It's a very 3 dimensional training plan which I've developed and evolved over two decades. I'm yet to see someone adopt it as their training and not build new muscle tissue, with the right diet plan.

Also sent me a leg work out from week 3...

Today you are going to test drive my Y3T training system. I'm going to share with you a special sort of Y3T workout, an infamous one with a reputation for challenging all kinds of athletes.

It's a "week 3" leg workout.

I'll warn you now, it's going to be f***ing tough and it's going to hurt the next day or two! But I want you to know how serious I am about your results, and to show you that you need to know how serious my training plans are.

2 sets X Leg press 40-50 repetitions

2 sets X Leg extensions triple drop-set 15-20 repetitions per drop

1 set X Giant set (back to back exercises with no rest) -

. walking lunges 15-20 repetitions

. Body weight squats 30-40 repetitions

. Partial leg extensions 20-30 repetitions

Let me explain a few things.

Rest/pause will be crucial to getting the most out of this workout. I want you to use a weight which brings you to NEAR failure around 50% of the way through the set. Then rest for 3-5 seconds, do another few reps and carry on like this until you are done. By the end you should be reduced to singles.

I want your rep tempo (speed of each rep) to be 2 seconds for each negative! Crucial.

Rest periods are between 2-3 minutes between each set, obviously there's no rest between the exercises on the final giant set.

Let me know how you enjoy it! You'll learn more about WHY this helps build muscle as you learn more about Y3T!

Neil Hill

PS go into that gym with the mind-set that this will take everything you've got. You're training like the elite do now, so prepare yourself mentally like they would!


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

Complicated sells, simple doesnt

Stimulate and stress a muscle with exercise get adequate rest and nutrition and the muscle will grow

It matters not how you train.


----------



## Man Like What (Oct 25, 2014)

banzi said:


> Complicated sells, simple doesnt
> 
> Stimulate and stress a muscle with exercise get adequate rest and nutrition and the muscle will grow
> 
> It matters not how you train.


You should turn that into a book. May need to spread the words out a bit though.


----------



## LeviathanBodyBuilding (Jan 9, 2012)

jayDP said:


> Neil "yoda" hills Y3T training
> 
> Has any one tried Neil's Y3T style training program? If so what did you think of it?
> 
> ...


If you are going to buy the eBook I would wait a little while as he is bringing out a revised version with 'double the word count' of the first one so would be worth holding off


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

banzi said:


> Complicated sells, simple doesnt
> 
> Stimulate and stress a muscle with exercise get adequate rest and nutrition and the muscle will grow
> 
> It matters not how you train.


Yeah your right, iv never bought or followed a trading program before, find it weird when people take a note pad an pen the gym

To be fair this looks simple enough,

Weeks 1 lowing reps, heavier weights

Weeks 2, looks how I train anyway

Weeks 3, very high reps, drop sets, giant sets


----------



## OptimumPT (Feb 7, 2012)

I can do better than an Ebook mate, try this link

Y3T: Neil Hill's 9-Week Hardcore Video Trainer - Bodybuilding.com


----------



## jayDP (Jan 31, 2012)

OptimumPT said:


> I can do better than an Ebook mate, try this link
> 
> Y3T: Neil Hill's 9-Week Hardcore Video Trainer - Bodybuilding.com


Bookmarked for later, thank you ??

Looks a lot better then an ebook ha


----------



## banzi (Mar 9, 2014)

LeviathanBodyBuilding said:


> If you are going to buy the eBook I would wait a little while as he is bringing out a revised version with '*double the word count*' of the first one so would be worth holding off


Twice as much BS for the same money, amazing value.


----------



## Ken Hutchinson (May 29, 2009)

Training like the elite, without the elite ped's will be a recipe for disaster, it's all bullsh1te, all this new and improved versions they all bring out, it's just like Apple, drip, drip, drip, and the mugs fall for it


----------



## zyphy (Jun 23, 2014)

Load of rubbish


----------



## Luccas Eccard (Sep 9, 2016)

Hey man, Y3T is a really good program, I am doing it to work on my injuries and it has been excellent on all purposes, you can either do the Neil 9 week program in Bb.com or do the Kris gethin Muscle building trainer, the first 3 weeks of this program are y3t workouts that Neil himself suggested to Kris, Btw, do you have the week 2chest workout he sent a few days ago? Somehow it dispeared from my inbox. Thank you and stay great!


----------



## Lean&amp;Mean&amp;Clean (May 9, 2008)

banzi said:


> Complicated sells, simple doesnt
> 
> Stimulate and stress a muscle with exercise get adequate rest and nutrition and the muscle will grow
> 
> It matters not how you train.


 Kevin , is likely on some sort of similar training program.. genetics and what not do help but the hard work still needs to be fitted in somewhere....

Another thing is that Neil is one of the best bb trainers... why on earth he bothers with this internet community as he is making his income clearly from the people he trains and not likely.getting as much if even close from his website


----------

